# pimento wood chips



## wakame (Jul 14, 2017)

Thinking about doing some Jamaica jerk chicken next weekend for a party. I normally just use apple/cherry wood. However, to have an authentic flavor, it requires some pimento wood chips. Found them online for $35 for 2 lb plus 11 shipping. If anyone used them before, is it worth it? does the flavor really enhance that much?


----------



## remsr (Aug 1, 2017)

I would like to know the answer to that question as well. l got a bag for my birthday from my buddy next door. 

Randy,


----------



## remsr (Aug 1, 2017)

There is a restaurant in Still Water Minnesota called Smilies that smokes with pimento wood, it has been featured on Diners, Drivens and Dives I have eaten there before and liked the food but the heat was a bit too much for me. Hard to tell about flavors when the food is so hot it kills the taste buds.

Randy,


----------

